# Crocodile Booties



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone have the crochet pattern for the crocodile booties they would be willing to share? I would love to make these for my granddaughter.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you mean booties shaped like crocodile or do you mean booties that use the crocodile stitch in the pattern?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I found this link for the crocodile stitch....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUNtrp_Vj4o[/ame]


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is a free pattern:
http://lollyscraftycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/02/crocodile-stitch-my-gorgeous-little.html

But it is not quite so cute as this one that you pay for:
http://diycozyhome.com/crocodile-booties/
http://www.etsy.com/listing/94249192/crochet-pattern-two-boot-patterns

These are seriously way too cute! I have to make some....


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

i mean the booties with the crocodile stitch on the top. we would like to do these as a service project. thank you..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could contact the designer and ask her if she would donate the pattern for a service project.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just thought if someone here would share the pattern it would be faster..


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

homemaid said:


> I just thought if someone here would share the pattern it would be faster..


While it might be faster, it kind of violates the ethics of pattern use. Nearly all (if not all) patterns for purchasing have terms at the end stating the pattern is not to be sold, copied, or transferred. You really would be better off trying what Marchwind suggested and ask the designer if he/she would donate the pattern for service use.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just LOVE these boots! (same link as above) and if you purchase her pattern it gives you the permission to sell the finished product. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94249192...-boot-patterns

Do you think you could make these out of wool and make them big and then full them? I wonder how much bigger you would have to make them. 

I was also thinking that this would be a perfect project for using up leftovers and little bits!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks to all I think I have it figured out.. Just a bit of tweaking and Ill have it done.. I didnt mean to step on any toes by asking to share a pattern. Im not even selling the finished product. Everyone is volunteer and we purchase the product to make these projects. I realize a copyright on a pattern but I did not mean to do anything Illegal. I have shared many patterns with friends and do not feel that was wrong, I did not sell them a copy. I am sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Homemaid - glad you have it figured out! Do post pictures of your finished booties! We love pictures.  

What other sorts of things do you like to make?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope you didn't offend anyone it's just we do have pattern designers on here. I think if you could look at it from their point of view, they sell these as part of their living, and although you or a friend may have purchased a copy it still infringes on most copyright laws to share even if you aren't selling. It also can be considered an ethical delema. I'm not sure I understand all the ins and outs of copyright law. 

*Please don't think we are offended or angry.* It's just a matter of trying to protect the small business owner as well as you. Designers lots of times will donate if you ask, they are just people like you and me.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one just about done and if I can figure out how to post a picture I will. I seem to have a hard time with pictures... Thanks again.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

lets see if this works.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 23133


try this,,,oh my gosh it worked so here is the first bootie..


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

That is one awesome bootie!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I LOVE it!!! Very very nice! What kind of yarn did you use? It looks like there are some pastel colors in there and it looks very shiny!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy cow!! That's an awesome bootie!! There's so many public domain patterns for free online and I couldn't find one pattern for a bootie as beautiful as the one you made. Good job.

You could sell that pattern on Ravelry or make it availabe for free to the next person that comes along wanting to do what you are doing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone...
It is a very old yarn I had left over in my yarn bin from an afghan I made years ago. Red Heart, Soft Baby, the color is Bambino Print I want to make some in the bright colors for my granddaughter but this was what I had on hand to try it. So this pair will be the first for the church service project. 
I would not sell the pattern as I followed what I could make out from a picture on line. I do have several people who want to buy a pair of these but I dont even know how to put a price on them. I usually dont sell things.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Homemaid, they are just beautiful and there is no reason why you couldn't make some for charity and sell some as well. I do a lot of that myself. Selling things helps provide $ for more supplies for more charity projects or I get goodies for my mom or sister that they might not otherwise have. 

Setting a price is hard. Long and short - it's tough to get paid enough for the value of your time doing craft work - but at the same time you can make enough to make it worthwhile if it's something you enjoy. So pricing has to include the cost of materials and something for your time.

I often simply ask myself what I would be willing to pay for an item if I were buying a gift for someone.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is the first one for my granddaughter I hope she like bright colors...
View attachment 23293


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

These are just way too cute! I'll bet she'll love the bright colors.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you.. she's 10 so she should love them.. Im going to look in my yarn bin to see what else I have to make the smaller ones for charity....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

How much yarn did it take to make the baby booty sized ones? If you need some yarn for your charity project let me know. I'm sure I could come up with a few skeins to send to you! 

One of the charity drives we sometimes have in our area is for pajamas for children. When money is tight and you are scrimping to just buy food-pj's are often on the bottom of the list. And yet they give those kids such a lift. We've found the kids simply LOVE having their own new set of jammies. It would be fun to get some people making these for the PJ Project.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The first one was lovely, and the bright one caught my eye and made me say "Wow!"


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

That is a great idea for the pajamas Ill have to bring that up. Wed. night we are making dresses out of pillowcases to send to Africa where a member served a mission. I think we are good for yarn One lady who we call our "hoarder" came up with about 30 skeins of yarn to donate. I was just going to dig in mine for some baby yarns like I used. I really dont know how much it took because it was a used skein but I still had some left over. I would guess you might get 2 pair from one skein. Thank you sincerely for the offer of the yarn, if we didn't have our "hoarder" we would be buying it ourselves..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cute! I think the pattern shows up better on the white ones, but like Angie I love bright colors, so the second one made me go "wow!", lol.

As far as selling them...over the years I've made and sold numerous types of craft items, and a general rule of thumb is to charge three times the cost of your materials.

Of course, very large or intricate projects could command more, but for smaller items like the baby booties, that wouldn't really compensate you for your time. So you have to come up with your own pricing, compromising with what you think is a fair price for your time and materials invested with what the market will bear.

Back before the internet, I used to check out different craft fairs and see what other like items were selling for and price mine accordingly to stay in the competitive range. I suppose you could do the same on the internet, searching for them for sale and see what the average going price is.

I've seen a lot of the really delicate, intricate baby booties selling for as much as $15-25 a pair! Since yours are a less intricate pattern with no special trim, I could see them selling for anywhere from $5 to $10 a pair for the baby size, depending on your market, and going up from there depending on size. Just my opinion, hope this helps.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not such a great crocheter. I know less than 10 stitches and I do alright but I have never done the crocodile stitch. I sat down this evening with the video Kasota posted and I'm doing it! YAY! And, it looks really pretty. Im about to finish my second row of scales


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Great Job Racoon breath.... Crocheting really is not hard. This stitch is really very easy once you get the concept of going up and down each post.. I have made several pair now. I sewed buttons on some of them yesterday.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought some blended baby yarn that I want to make some of these booties out of. It's a silk/cashmere/wool blend. I can't wait for the yarn to get here. My nephews are BOTH going to be dads!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's how far i got last night. Its not as far as I hoped (technical difficulties..lol..) I'm about to load the video up in a couple minutes and watch again to refresh before I start. I wanted to start that pretty shawl pattern but forgot i had to order the beads. lol Whoops. I think Swarovski crystal beads are so pretty, but WOW! I need 500 beads and it was going to be over $100!! Last time I bought them, they didn't seem that expensive, but I needed the tiny sized ones. I found a very pretty, but affordable faceted glass bead  I like shopping at Fire Mountain for my beads and jewelry stuffs, but noticed that on some of the more popular items and popular colors, they don't keep in stock their competitors version, that in my case would have been $20. I found my color on Amazon tho. 

Your yarn choice sounds beautiful. Just think...this time next year, you'll be considering making that yarn yourself start to finish  Congrats! The babies will be lucky to have a great auntie keeping their feet warm.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB - remember that on the second row you won't make a croc stitch in the end because you always skip a set of "posts" to make the scales overlap the gap between the ones on the row below. I can't tell from your picture if you did that or not. It could be the photo angle.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Homemaid - I had to keep backing the video up last night to see how he was twisting the crocheted part to enter the post area. Once I got it though, simple. I have to refresh though so I get it right today. This project is fun!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes once you get the hang of working top to bottom on the first post then bottom to top of the second one it goes pretty smooth.. 
Racoon breath it looks like you started the second row in the first set of V stitch. you slip stitch in the first 2 sts. and into the first v stitch. Then you do your crocodile stitch on the second set of v stitches so they are off set. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Perfect sense and thank you. I restarted the video at the beginning of that row and realized what I had done. I'll have to remember that so I dont do it again.


----------

